# New Guy From New Jersey



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome! How do you like your Union Atlas bindings? I currently ride K2 Company but just ordered a pair of Atlas'.


----------



## rightcoast (Dec 5, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Welcome! How do you like your Union Atlas bindings? I currently ride K2 Company but just ordered a pair of Atlas'.


I love the Atlas'. They are very responsive, yet forgiving, and you can really feel the reduced footprint; especially with a bamboo board. Everything just feels more natural. Granted, I was coming from K2 Cinch CTX bindings. I absolutely love the asymmetrical strap and the buckles.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Haha! Love the user name! 

Where are you in South Jersey? I used to work down there. Its a haul for you to the closest mountain eh? Have fun at Breck!


----------

